# Mason Motorcycle Clubs



## Andy Westbrook (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm a Blue Lodge Master Mason since 1993.  I'm also a 20 year Police Officer in Austin Texas.  I love riding my motorcycle and am interested in joining or starting a Motorcycle Club for Master Masons only.  Eastern Star is also welcome.  Can any brothers provide me any input, information or advise?  


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Steve Cumbie (Jan 28, 2017)

Brother Andy the FMRC (Free Masons Riding Club) you can get hold of Dennis Cude  he is the State Captain 


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------



## Thomas Stright (Jan 30, 2017)

www.freemasonsrc.org


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## jvarnell (Mar 15, 2017)

I am a member of the FMRC and don't ever see any of them except at the lone star rally in Galiviston.  But ever ask about the club called the Widows Son in Texas you will be drawn and quartered.  In an edict made it where you could not associate with them or sit in a lodge with them even if you are in their state and it is a normal blue lodge.   This is all based on a center patch worn by one and only one of their clubs in florada not taking in to account all the other clubs in all the other states.


----------



## Matt L (Mar 15, 2017)

Bro. Andy, I've got 30 years on the job, many on motors.  I ride with the 3 degrees FMMC.  I've seen a Masonic club that looked and acted like 3 patch 1% club. Good luck and stay safe Brother.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Mar 17, 2017)

jvarnell said:


> I am a member of the FMRC and don't ever see any of them except at the lone star rally in Galiviston.



We have several members in our lodge and we do group rides often, I guess it does help when the Gulf Coast Director is our JD...


----------



## micahhall2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

Andy Westbrook said:


> I'm a Blue Lodge Master Mason since 1993.  I'm also a 20 year Police Officer in Austin Texas.  I love riding my motorcycle and am interested in joining or starting a Motorcycle Club for Master Masons only.  Eastern Star is also welcome.  Can any brothers provide me any input, information or advise?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


Hello brother my name is Micah REGINALD HALL JR and I'm A freemason from lodge #624 Rodger Huges P.H.A in  Austin,Texas and i was wondering if you help a brother in need, i would like to become a police officer, it will be greatly appreciated if you could help me out here's my number Please contact me 512-293-1965.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## micahhall2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

Andy Westbrook said:


> I'm a Blue Lodge Master Mason since 1993.  I'm also a 20 year Police Officer in Austin Texas.  I love riding my motorcycle and am interested in joining or starting a Motorcycle Club for Master Masons only.  Eastern Star is also welcome.  Can any brothers provide me any input, information or advise?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


Hello brother my name is Micah REGINALD HALL JR and im freemason from lodge #624 Rodger Hudges P.H.A in Austin texas im reaching out to you become I would like to become a police officer in Austin it would be greatly appreciated if you could help me out here's my number Please contact me 512-293-1965 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 24, 2017)

micahhall2017 said:


> Hello brother my name is Micah REGINALD HALL JR and im freemason from lodge #624 Rodger Hudges P.H.A in Austin texas im reaching out to you become I would like to become a police officer in Austin it would be greatly appreciated if you could help me out here's my number Please contact me 512-293-1965
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using My Freemasonry mobile app


Uhhhh....not really the thread for that.  Maybe a pm would be better.  Bro this site is open and you just posted ur number

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## micahhall2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Uhhhh....not really the thread for that.  Maybe a pm would be better.  Bro this site is open and you just posted ur number
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


What's wrong with posting my number?


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 24, 2017)

Any one can get that and then use it to discover ur ID and steal it

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

